# Twisted Cubing’s Progression Thread | I don’t know what I’m doing



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi guys, thought I would start a progression thread to encourage me to achieve my goals.

My global averages are thus:
3x3-27, 2x2-9, 4x4-1:55, 5x5-6:30, OH-1:40, Pyra-11, Mega-4:40, Clock-30, Skewb-22, Square-1-1:30

My goals are:
3x3-25, 2x2-5, 4x4-1:25, 5x5-4:30, OH-1:00, Pyra-5, Mega-3:00, Clock-15, Skewb-15, Square-1-1:00

I don’t know when I want to have achieved my goals but whatever…


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-23
avg of 5: 9.08

Time List:
1. 9.94 B' R' L B' R L' R' B' l' r b' u' 
2. 7.49 U B L R' B U B' R' l b 
3. (12.64+) L' U R L B R B L' b' u 
4. 9.80 B' L B' R' L U B' R l' b 
5. (5.85) U R' B U' B L R B l b

Yay! Getting quicker already for pyraminx!


----------

